
Microsoft exec boasts Google developers using VS Code - velmu
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/20/microsoft-cmo-capossela-says-google-employees-use-visual-studio-code.html#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=LinkedIn&_gsc=ipakPrR
======
hknd
"The majority of Google developers are using it now," Chris Capossela,
Microsoft's chief marketing officer, said.

I doubt that.

~~~
hknd
The majority is actually using a browser based IDE.

~~~
dekhn
No, it's a mix of emacs, vi, some desktop Ides like Android studio, a little
atom and a little vs code.

